# Schwinn Whizzer Info



## Fenwickguy (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello, had posted in the General Board and didnt get much feedback, but was suggested I try here. I purchased this a while back and have been riding happily around the neighborhood (great for local garage and estate sale travels). My inquiry is regarding the bike more than anything. As seen in the pic of the serial number, there is some brown paint under the blue repaint. Would that brown be the original color? Also, would it be possible to figure out from the # what year? Ive found it could be mid 50's or possibly before, per a # lookup. I'm curious if the bike was made near the time of the early H model engine.
I was also wondering if the frame was made for the Whizzer motor as I have found that some frames were made for the Whizzer kits.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Serial looks like 1946 to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Aug 25, 2021)

looks like it has the foot brake extender where it hook ro the frame as they had frame damage with the regular hookup spot for the brake hookup spot,i think the frames that were acually made to be whizzers had a z serial number with frame and rear fender mods,im not an expert just some general knowlrdge over the years,i think shawn would know he has alot of info on ballooners and bikes in general,good lookin bike u have there


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 25, 2021)

spoker said:


> looks like it has the foot brake extender where it hook ro the frame as they had frame damage with the regular hookup spot for the brake hookup spot,i think the frames that were acually made to be whizzers had a z serial number with frame and rear fender mods,im not an expert just some general knowlrdge over the years,i think shawn would know he has alot of info on ballooners and bikes in general,good lookin bike u have there



Thanks for the info. Im of the same mindset. Good to know some history on the whole build.


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Serial looks like 1946 to me. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the info. Any thoughts as to the paint scheme?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Paint scheme, from what I can see, looks pretty close. Paint color does not look factory. The seat is a cheap repo and detracts significantly from the bike IMO. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Paint scheme, from what I can see, looks pretty close. Paint color does not look factory. The seat is a cheap repo and detracts significantly from the bike IMO. V/r Shawn



Youve given me something to do, deep dive Persons seats. Gonna do my research. Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2021)

Factory whizzers came with  break arm attachments welded to the frame..


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Yea that isn’t a Whizzer frame. Most of these you run into are just the motors hung in a standard bike frame. As for the seat you need a sliding rail Mesinger. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 26, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Factory whizzers came with  break arm attachments welded to the frame..



The break arm bracket is welded on, and the frame is dimpled in the areas were the belt passes. Pics for example. In my research, it sounds like some frames were made this way for the kit. But of course could have been altered after it was manufactured. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Factory whizzers came with  break arm attachments welded to the frame..



Not all of them have this.


----------



## spoker (Aug 26, 2021)

i wouldnt repaint it,looks better than alot of factory jobs


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 26, 2021)

Factory ones did.. you can get kits and buy ws frames but the models with motors had them


pedal4416 said:


> Not all of them have this.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Factory ones did.. you can get kits and buy ws frames but the models with motors had them



Not all of them had this.


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 26, 2021)

spoker said:


> i wouldnt repaint it,looks better than alot of factory jobs



Thanks. A few paint chips, repop parts, and a Sturmy Archer front break from 82, leads me to believe it was restored around then. All part of the enjoyment of owning one, the research, for me. And yea, Im only going to look into getting the chips repainted, at some point. Im in DFW and there is not a big following like there was in SoCal, where there was a lot of first hand knowledge available.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2021)

@Fenwickguy Im in College Station if you ever need any info/parts.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok i dont care really just when you sell one proof is important when there is no ws or wz


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 26, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Ok i dont care really just when you sell one proof is important when there is no ws or wz



For sure. Allways important to know what you are getting. Im trying to learn what I have and then what I might want to update, to more original, as time goes by. Its a good hobby, and they are fun to ride. Thanks


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 26, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> @Fenwickguy Im in College Station if you ever need any info/parts.



Thanks and good to know. Might email you directly if that is OK, at some point.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2021)

Fenwickguy said:


> Thanks and good to know. Might email you directly if that is OK, at some point.



Anytime!


----------



## skeezer (Aug 26, 2021)

With the welded on brake arm bracket, my guess is it's a WZ Schwinn.

  "The Whizzer engine became so popular that several manufacturers produced a bike intended for mounting the Whizzer engine kit. The 1947 Schwinn *WZ507* bike (later designated S4) was a variation of the Schwinn cantilever frame patented in 1937.( _The term *"CANTILEVER"* indicates that the frame has two lower top tubes, which run all the way from the head tube, cross the seat mast, and continue down to the rear drop-out.)_The welds were heavier, and spokes were .105 inch diameter as opposed to the .080 inch standard gauge. The earliest ones (WZ) have the inside of the rear seat stays and chain stays pressed flat for belt clearance. On the later ones, the stays are dimpled, and there is a welded on brake arm anchor point, which is then connected to the brake arm by a strut. Seems the coaster brake sometimes tore through the standard bicycle type strap, and in some cases bent or cracked the frame, so a welded on anchor point was provided. Schwinn’s "knee action" spring fork was used. A Schwinn front brake was provided to assist the standard coaster brake. The coaster brakes are Bendix, New Departure, and Morrow.(I can personally attest that stopping the rear wheel with the coaster brake does not necessarily stop the bike, so all my bikes have front brakes.)"

Skeezer


----------



## Fenwickguy (Aug 26, 2021)

skeezer said:


> With the welded on brake arm bracket, my guess is it's a WZ Schwinn.
> 
> "The Whizzer engine became so popular that several manufacturers produced a bike intended for mounting the Whizzer engine kit. The 1947 Schwinn *WZ507* bike (later designated S4) was a variation of the Schwinn cantilever frame patented in 1937.( _The term *"CANTILEVER"* indicates that the frame has two lower top tubes, which run all the way from the head tube, cross the seat mast, and continue down to the rear drop-out.)_The welds were heavier, and spokes were .105 inch diameter as opposed to the .080 inch standard gauge. The earliest ones (WZ) have the inside of the rear seat stays and chain stays pressed flat for belt clearance. On the later ones, the stays are dimpled, and there is a welded on brake arm anchor point, which is then connected to the brake arm by a strut. Seems the coaster brake sometimes tore through the standard bicycle type strap, and in some cases bent or cracked the frame, so a welded on anchor point was provided. Schwinn’s "knee action" spring fork was used. A Schwinn front brake was provided to assist the standard coaster brake. The coaster brakes are Bendix, New Departure, and Morrow.(I can personally attest that stopping the rear wheel with the coaster brake does not necessarily stop the bike, so all my bikes have front brakes.)"
> 
> Skeezer



Thanks, this sounds like the frame of my bike. And makes sense to the addition of a motor and drive belt. Thank God for the front break, cuz the rear break on mine is shot Im afraid. That is my next fix.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2021)

The welded bracket for the break arm extention is so there would be clearence for the drop stand tabs otherwise it would hit the standard break arm ..


----------

